
Facebook and Cambridge Analytica (Bruce Schneier on “surveillance capitalism”) - mhneu
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/03/facebook_and_ca.html
======
squozzer
>And while the individualized profile-driven manipulation exposed by Cambridge
Analytica feels abhorrent, it's really no different from what every company
wants in the end. This is why all your personal information is collected, and
this is why it is so valuable. Companies that can understand it can use it
against you.

Couldn't we also say they are using the data _for_ us? Or a least in a way
that benefits them, but does no harm to us?

